# VFS biometric error "You have exceeded the maximum no"



## moataz_alsbak (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello dears, hope you are fine!
I'm facing an error while trying to apply for the VFS 
I'm getting an error mentioned
"

You have exceeded the maximum no. of allowed appointments
"
I also tried to create a new username and password but it is the same sometime i can input only one member (me) it is accepting but showing error while I'm trying to input my family data 

sometimes it is not accepting any member and giving the error!








please help!
Thanks


----------



## ramir6839 (5 mo ago)

i'm having that problem too


----------



## Jmsk (4 mo ago)

ramir6839 said:


> i'm having that problem too


how did you solve that problem?


----------



## Jmsk (4 mo ago)

moataz_alsbak said:


> Hello dears, hope you are fine!
> I'm facing an error while trying to apply for the VFS
> I'm getting an error mentioned
> "
> ...


how did you solve that problem?


----------

